# RTR, electric 1:10 touring cars



## Kirk (Aug 10, 2006)

Does anyone know of any of any RTR electric 1:10 touring cars that come stock with a brushless motor? If so, brand and model?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Only RTR with brushless that I know of right now is the Losi XXX-T 2wd off-road truck. Not sure how long before they offer a RTR touring car.


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

im pretty sure there arent any that come that way stock.


----------



## snickers (Aug 20, 2003)

The only RTR touring cars out there right now is the Losi XXX-S and the Associated TC4, neither of them come with brushless though


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

your in luck...if you go to teamlosi.com they talk about there brand new xxx-s brushless rtr!


----------



## Kirk (Aug 10, 2006)

Man it seems sweet! But what a price tag!


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

the $549 isnt the real price your gonna pay. its prolly like a couple $100 cheeper than that. for some reson they always say the price is a couple hundred more exspensive. like they say the LST is $1000, wen its only $600.


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

the real price is $379


----------



## Kirk (Aug 10, 2006)

REALLY!!!! How do you know this? (drool)


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

why would u want an rtr, id like it if it came brushless and kit in stead of commin wit a crappy raido!


----------



## Kirk (Aug 10, 2006)

Well because of disability reasons, I'm not really a "do it yourselfer".


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

oh i like kits cause you know how to put it back together if you need to replace, matain, or fix a part!


----------



## Kirk (Aug 10, 2006)

Believe me, I would if I could.


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

Kirk said:


> REALLY!!!! How do you know this? (drool)


if you go to horizon hobbies and say you want to buy it, it will show you the price you will actually pay.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 10, 2006)

Could you run a 7-cell pack with that motor and esc?


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

i would think so, but that would be a questin for team losi.


----------

